# White House



## mgervin (Mar 30, 2019)

By the looks of everything, this site is mostly about old bottles and digging. I fully understand and think these old bottles are very cool. I am a White House collector myself. I am looking for other collectors who love these like I do. I have exhausted all options of finding any stuff I don't already have. I am looking for older stuff with labels. This stuff is hard to find. ebay and antique malls have the same stuff over and over again. So my question is:

Does anyone know of folks who collect White House? Names, phone numbers etc. would be great.

Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## Ken_Riser (Mar 30, 2019)

mgervin said:


> By the looks of everything, this site is mostly about old bottles and digging. I fully understand and think these old bottles are very cool. I am a White House collector myself. I am looking for other collectors who love these like I do. I have exhausted all options of finding any stuff I don't already have. I am looking for older stuff with labels. This stuff is hard to find. ebay and antique malls have the same stuff over and over again. So my question is:
> 
> Does anyone know of folks who collect White House? Names, phone numbers etc. would be great.
> 
> ...


Like George Washington statues or just lives of anybody that's ever been in Whitehouse considered great like George or not just the great like calendars statues items just don't matter but old naturally but the different things that just never stuck out like I sold a statue of George Washington I dug simply George standing up in uniform but head was cut or broken off I'd say and come to find out age was older but finding this one rare without head still 1000 this statue was standing on your desk size prob 24 in high all white simply mold poured but with head even if broken off 6ooo yea my thoughts were whose his buyer searched or saw their collection no buyers just theirs but yea didn't know Whitehouse George Washington crossing Delaware simply highest bidder no joke no matter how old people hoard this stuff so what's your feeling about ????



Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Mar 30, 2019)

Ken_Riser said:


> Like George Washington statues or just lives of anybody that's ever been in Whitehouse considered great like George or not just the great like calendars statues items just don't matter but old naturally but the different things that just never stuck out like I sold a statue of George Washington I dug simply George standing up in uniform but head was cut or broken off I'd say and come to find out age was older but finding this one rare without head still 1000 this statue was standing on your desk size prob 24 in high all white simply mold poured but with head even if broken off 6ooo yea my thoughts were whose his buyer searched or saw their collection no buyers just theirs but yea didn't know Whitehouse George Washington crossing Delaware simply highest bidder no joke no matter how old people hoard this stuff so what's your feeling about ????
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Called simply anything George bush my guess would be the same like Washington bet on that one pay attention to funerals I do popularity freebie test yes I'd say proofs in the lines?

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Mar 30, 2019)

Ken_Riser said:


> Called simply anything George bush my guess would be the same like Washington bet on that one pay attention to funerals I do popularity freebie test yes I'd say proofs in the lines?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Calendars napkins cars advertising or just simply labled for white House use packaged many protectors in that list gotta love America list I'd call it the proud the few the quiet helpful society or the secret society that just want to feel for some reason that's their job or just simply don't care about notifications or being acknoweleged about what they've done or accomplished for the white house 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Mar 30, 2019)

Ken_Riser said:


> Calendars napkins cars advertising or just simply labled for white House use packaged many protectors in that list gotta love America list I'd call it the proud the few the quiet helpful society or the secret society that just want to feel for some reason that's their job or just simply don't care about notifications or being acknoweleged about what they've done or accomplished for the white house
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Because it's simply gotta be done that's no 1 to these no matter what just call their name and they'll be there who's song was that found out real reason somebody real reason for the song was about older person grandparent wasn't about love song version it's was really about just call their name  and theyllllllll be there funny things Yu find out by simply someone whispers was also about Whitehouse lol funny truth matters !¡!¡

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mgervin (Mar 30, 2019)

Sorry. I guess I didn't fully explain myself. I meant White House Bottles and jugs, etc. White House vinegar, apple sauce, jelly, apple butter. Jugs, bottles, containers, glasses, jars, on and on.


----------



## mgervin (Mar 30, 2019)

No one??


----------



## sandchip (Mar 31, 2019)

LOL, I had a feeling you weren't talking about artifacts from the Presidential home!  I know a couple who collect White House bottles and will let you know if it's okay for you to contact them.  Give me time on this.  I'm strung out trying to get the land ready for my daughter's wedding at the end of April, so it may be a month or so before I have the chance to find out anything for you.


----------



## mgervin (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks. Any help is worth the wait. Hope your daughter has a wonderful wedding and marriage.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks so much.  I just hope I'm still alive to give her away!


----------

